# APURESOUND Complaint Thread (Customers with outstanding items or money ONLY)



## drews

Anyone considering purchasing from Alex at APureSound may want to think twice - although he states 2-3 week order processing times on his site (confirmed by him in email before I ordered), my balanced LCD-2 cable order placed in late January has still not materialized.  Emails to him (or Heli) have also been ignored (2 weeks and counting) as well as my PM to him.  If you must order, I'd strongly suggest using a CC for dispute purposes (unfortunately for me I sent him $277 using PayPal).
   
  Drew


----------



## Quinto

I had a similar experience when I send my K501 for a recable..It took much longer and lots a emails, only after becoming less friendly, which I hate when people force you in that mode, I got my recabled K501..
   
  Few month later one channel fell dead (solder issue) so i had to send to send it back, which costed me porto EU->US..two month later the other channel went dead, so I let it repair here which was about the same price as the porto costs to the US.. never again Apuresound for me...


----------



## drews

If he's unable to produce a cable because he's too busy, he shouldn't have taken my order.  Or he could have let me know it would take months instead of a couple of weeks.  Or he could have just refunded my payment and I could have shopped elsewhere.  Or he could take a minute to answer one of my emails.  Or PM'd me back.  He didn't lose my order because the one email response I got (a month ago) said it would ship "next week" (i.e. more B.S.).  Ironically, I had better experiences when I bought stuff from Xin and Drew from Shellbrook Audio...
   
  Anyway, I just ordered a balanced XLR cable from Audeze for $80.  If the APureSound cable ever arrives I'll try to recoup some of my loss by selling it to someone who wants one and doesn't feel like waiting indefinitely.
   
  Drew


----------



## drews

UPDATE: 
   
  So Alex has contacted me and I'll be getting a refund shortly.  Hopefully he'll sort out his situation since people seem to really like his cables...
   
  Drew


----------



## scootermafia

Our complaints have roused Alex from his slumbers, and my plugs are shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Seems they've moved to another location and are still working on their email server issues (even though they've said it's been resolved). It's been taking about 2 weeks for my emails to be responded.
   
  I've gotten great customer service from them before so I don't doubt that they will come through. Seems to be just bad timing.


----------



## smart

I'm second to you, SemiAudiPhile, to look at this in a positive way.  I used to place a large order, and received the items in very timely manner.  Even though I have been waiting almost 8 months for the current one, I still hope everything will be solved soon.


----------



## smart

I received the last mail from Alex about a month ago. I'm trying to get a confirmation about shipping date, as I was told that my order (almost 30 cables) were done.  So far, I haven't received any response from him or Heli.  Just need to knock on the APureSound's door again.  It should not take this long to solve mail server problem, and it should not take this long to ship the order, if they really finished with all the cables.  Or in the worst case, can we refund and get our money back?
   
  Alex, Can you please say something?  Anything?


----------



## purk

Quote: 





smart said:


> I received the last mail from Alex about a month ago. I'm trying to get a confirmation about shipping date, as I was told that my order (almost 30 cables) were done.  So far, I haven't received any response from him or Heli.  Just need to knock on the APureSound's door again.  It should not take this long to solve mail server problem, and it should not take this long to ship the order, if they really finished with all the cables.  Or in the worst case, can we refund and get our money back?
> 
> Alex, Can you please say something?  Anything?


 

 Hope everything will be resolved soon.  I'm a big fan of his work but he didn't respond to my R10 recabling either.  Currawong mentioned that Alex's house was damage from the storm recently though.  Hope he gets back on his feet to fulfill all the pending orders soon.


----------



## AndrewG

apure has been very slow, I sent my items in November and didn't get them until Feb. sad to see they are still taking forever


----------



## kiertijai

I think Smart has started  a group buy of 30+ apuresound cable 8-9 months ago from Thailand and we've
  be waiting  too patiently, I think but did not receive any of the cable .  At first we was informed
  that it was tha mail server problem and now it's the storm damage.  We all understand that
  could happen to anyone of us and we are sorry to hear that but a little response or commitment
  willl surely make the customers who have been waiting more than 8 months some comfort too.
  Alex  also has to think the burden that the organizer has to take when you paid 6000+$ collecting
  from all your friends and there was no result at all.
  A letter of commitment promising the dateline of the delivery or the money will be refunded is a must
  here to bring back the confidence of apuresound


----------



## kiertijai

we may be too soft in dealing with this.  With our Thai 's nature we don't want to do anything bad
  to anyone business but on the other hand we have the resposibility to warn other people too.
  We have tried several ways before doing this and Currawong can elaborate more on this.


----------



## shimnei

I feel the same about ruining other's business... but still... 8 months... I pre-ordered items month before, but not with paying up front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I pay only when my order's ready


----------



## kiertijai

I'm going to ask that this discussion be kept to customers only. Speculation about his business is inappropriate as almost all of the time, it's nonsense. 
   
  I also think it's nonsense that people trying to say bad thing to anyone business.  I also think it's nonsense thing that this thread should come up here if I am not one of the apuresound groupbuy and trying to solve it peacefully.  Several moderators here has known about this subject and I admired them for trying to help and understand that being moderators is not a privilege but it's also a responsibility to make the head-fi community better.
  I also think that it's nonsense that a blemish free company will respond only a few times for the 6600+$ purchase during the past 8 months and no direct contact given.  
  I will wait patiently to see the reaction and hope this can be solved peacefully in a honorable way.


----------



## coolcat

everybody wants this to end in a good way,so at least alex has to give us the very real reasons,why he can't ship the cables or when he can actually ship them? Just the real Information,but not just the "clam-down-customer" promiss.
  I do understand ,if someone has problem with his business,no matter what happens to him,but you got to think about the customer a bit , keep in touch with them regulary,make them feel that's everything is in control.
  So it is understandable for the customers to  begin to speculate about his business,even think he might cheat the customers. 8 Months is actually a very long time,but if he's acted like Jerry  in JH3A's case,I think the customer could understand him.
   
   
  I hope he can solve his problem , recover from  losses and continue to run his business as usual.
   
  P.S. I am the one of the people in this group buy.I ordered Apursound V3. for LCD2


----------



## bordins

I happen to be a very patient customer in this groupbuy.
   
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> Speculation about his business is inappropriate as almost all of the time, it's nonsense.


 
   
  A paraphrase would be it makes sense that there was no storm last winter.....


----------



## judy1992

So were headphones damaged? If so.. He owes me 225.00 for what I paid for my headphones.. He doesn't respond to my PM's but is always on.. It's been 2 months now..


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


judy1992 said:


> So were headphones damaged? If so.. He owes me 225.00 for what I paid for my headphones.. He doesn't respond to my PM's but is always on.. It's been 2 months now..


 
   
  No headphones were damaged when we were hit with the storms due to how customers headphones and other items are stored. I have no PM's from you and we have no orders that are 2 months old. I am PMing you now to try and figure out what you are talking about.
   
  Thanks,
  Alex


----------



## willbiggs

I sent my payment through 3 weeks ago and have had no response to any emails... What do I do? I ordered these to take on holiday and I am leaving in a couple of weeks...
   
  I ordered a replacement cable for my Etymotic ER-4P in ear monitors... Do I need to send them the monitors? I wouldn't have thought so because you can just plug the monitors into the cable right?!
   
  If you are reading this Alex or Heli, please send me an email at: will@williambiggs.co.uk or preferably post my replacement cables out to the address you have and let me know!
   
  Thanks
   
  Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

I have an order in for the same thing - Alex told me that they were making a "batch" a week or two ago, and I would expect that would take a little time.


----------



## AndrewG

is APuresound still in business? I want to buy one of their cables, are they still taking forever (4-6 months) to get things done?


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

I have yet to receive my ER-4 cables. I sent a PM to willbiggs asking if he got his, since ours should be in the same batch. We shall see.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Quote: 





andrewg said:


> is APuresound still in business? I want to buy one of their cables, are they still taking forever (4-6 months) to get things done?


 


  They are still in business. Alex told me that he had been preoccupied with some personal matters, but another engineer was joining Apuresound, which would make orders filled in a much more timely manner. While I don't want to come off as impatient, the only thing I do not understand is why my order has not arrived yet if a "batch" was made weeks ago. Or maybe that meant that they just started to make a batch, and it takes a while.


----------



## Nick01

I sent a query about recabling a pair of Grado HP1. Never got any reply.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Quote: 





nick01 said:


> I sent a query about recabling a pair of Grado HP1. Never got any reply.


 


  When did you send this correspondence?


----------



## Nick01

Quote: 





audiophile_apprentice said:


> When did you send this correspondence?


 

  A few weeks ago.


----------



## mktwtnb68

If send headphones from Alex, do re-cable;, therefore, there is not news though there is the reply of the email, and paid money four weeks ago. Though I want you to teach a name and address to send headphones, there is no reply. In addition, I sent an email several times, but there is no reply. Do you intend to conduct a business?


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

At least we know that it's not a case of a product being lost in the mail. That would truly suck. Willbiggs and I have yet to receive our cables, but I am going to wait as long as it takes. I have heard very trusted senior headfi'ers say that APS ER-4P's are the best IEM's on the planet, even besting UE-18's. For anyone whose interested, the setup I am building is:
   
  100 GB 5G iMod > ALO 18awg LOD > ALO Rx MkII > ACS Custom ER-4P (APS recabled)


----------



## scootermafia

.


----------



## Kensei

On the one hand, I'm glad to hear I'm not suffering alone. On the other, it means that my hopes of ever seeing my cable again are sinking. I had a ER4 cable snap at under the heatshrink at the driver end; not enough strain relief in the design, after looking at what was under the heatshrink. Emailed Alex/Heli for weeks before I heard a response, got some excuse about family, and was asked to mail in my cable. Did so, figuring I'd get it back in at most a month. Been a month and a half now, no email responses, no anything. Since this is a repair and not a new purchase, I can't get my money back either.
   
  Anyone know what the heck is going on? Did we all just get scammed, or what?


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

I don't think a scam is the issue - I have ordered from APS before, and received my product very quickly. I think they are having internal delays, but from past experience I believe that we will receive our orders... eventually.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

I just wish Alex would tell me the status of my order... That's really all I want to kno


----------



## AndrewG

why dont they just take down their site? they have no interest in keeping contact with us, I've wasted time writing them emails that go ignored. i've never seen a company with such disrespect of their customers.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

These are custom cables, aren't they? Maybe they just take a while to build...? Maybe...


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Does anyone know Apuresound's phone number?


----------



## judy1992

It took 6 weeks to get my recabled headphone. Alex told me he was very ill while coming back from another country. He was very apoligetic & sincere. This was in August.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Just wanted to give an update... nothing much to tell, except that I have been told that Alex is doing his best to get our orders filled.


----------



## smolk

Just to join in, I ordered a cable for my Etymotic ER4P in August this year, paid 8 August $205 by Paypal, and I still am to receive the cable   I really would prefer a refund by now, frankly, as my confidence has gone down, and I have in fact been looking at sites to reclaim money from third parties. If I knew when it would be coming, it would already be different, although 4,5 month is too long by any count in my opinion, certainly when paid up-front. It looks like a recurring problem.
   
  Smolk


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

@Smolk - I feel your pain. But I'm still holding out for the cable; I've waited this long, I want that cable!


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Any news from anyone else?
  Still haven't heard a word...


----------



## smolk

@Audiophile_Apprentice , did you get your cable? I have none - and no answer despite many emails sent to Alex.
  Does the company / shop actually have an address, is it registered somewhere?


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

@Smolk , NOTHING. Not an email, not a PM, and of course not a cable. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kensei

This is long past ridiculous.
   
  It's been over six months since I was told I'd receive my replacement cable in < 2 weeks. Does anyone live nearby in TX who can go knock on their door and find out what's going on? Or who can serve a court document? I'm tempted to just go for local-jurisdiction small claims summary judgment. Maybe someone will answer their emails then.


----------



## smolk

Kensei, I agree. Does it help to join forces here? I'm more than happy to do so. I've invested $205 only to receive two apologetic emails. And that was a long time ago.
  I did find an address online, which I guess is necessary for this action.


----------



## scootermafia

Nobody ever took any legal action for past issues on headfi with other MOTs.  This could get interesting.


----------



## Kensei

The address I have is 
   
   
  APureSound
  670 Table Rock Dr.
  Prosper, TX 75078
   
  Does this agree with yours? Filing small claims is pretty easy, the website and order system serve to show intent to do business in your jurisdiction (particularly if they took your order) and they can either come and defend themselves or face summary judgment. The problem is executing a court order for restitution given that we only know PayPal information (unsure how helpful PP is in such cases.)
   
  It would also help to have a full name, All I have from emails is Alex and Heli (who appear to be the same person?) Does anyone have any last names?

  Quote: 





smolk said:


> Kensei, I agree. Does it help to join forces here? I'm more than happy to do so. I've invested $205 only to receive two apologetic emails. And that was a long time ago.
> I did find an address online, which I guess is necessary for this action.


----------



## smolk

Hi, I don't get a warning when this thread is updated - my mistake. I do have names, perhaps not to be published here. I'll PM you off-forum.


----------



## Kensei

Information received and gleaned from various sources. The fact that this appears to be a private house should make serving a bench warrant easier than if it were a business (particularly a shuttered one).
   
  Out of curiosity, what excuses has he given people? The one I got was that his mother was diagnosed with a brain tumor.
   
  I've heard other people have gotten excuses about him getting sick during business travel, etc.
   
  Anyway, I'll look into this. Again, if someone's available in the greater Dallas area to serve the bench warrant, that'll speed things up. Also, I'm not clear on the whole co-plaintiff thing in my jurisdiction; pretty sure I can only file for myself, but I'll double check. If you've been burned and want to try legal action, shoot me a PM and we'll see how it sorts out.
   
  [Edit]
   
  Casual search indicates he's still up and about on the internet and just can't be bothered to deal with his customers.
   
  techPowerUp! Forums - Last visited 1/18/2012
  XtremeSystems.org Forums - Last visited 1/16/2012
  nvNews Forums - Last visited 1/31/2012 (today)
  anandTech Forums - Last visited 1/31/2012 (today)
  [H]ardForum - Last visited 1/29/2012
  Head-Fi Forums - Last visited 12/12/2011 (note the lack of response in this or any of the several other complaint threads)
  Actively selling items on ebay as of 12/28/2011
   
  Currawong - edit if you must, but this goes to unwillingness rather than inability to respond and IMO is perfectly relevant.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Quote: 





kensei said:


> Information received and gleaned from various sources. The fact that this appears to be a private house should make serving a bench warrant easier than if it were a business (particularly a shuttered one).
> 
> Out of curiosity, what excuses has he given people? The one I got was that his mother was diagnosed with a brain tumor.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow... I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but this is inexcusable.


----------



## nnotis

I too have had a frustrating customer experience with APure Sound.  I ordered an adapter cable in the fall.  Four months later I still have no cable, and the few email inquiries I've sent have not been responded to.
   
  I understand Alex has been struggling with a difficult situation in his personal life.  Having recently been through something similar, I've tried to be patient.  But I'm starting to think that I may never get what I payed for.
   
  It's worth mentioning that I did have a couple dealings with APure Sound three or four years ago.  They were positive experiences, and the cable I bought and later had modified is still in excellent working order despite heavy usage.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Wow, I hate that it's coming to this. I still have some hope that this can be resolved, but if some sort of legal action is taken I will have no choice but to join in, as much for support and corroboration of the others wronged by this company as for getting my own money back. If anyone has any news, please PM me or email me at: rustykpotter@yahoo.com


----------



## mikaltch

I'm also seeking a refund. ordered ages ago but have not had any replies despite many emails. If you could add me to the list of unhappy people, that'll be nice. Thanks a lot


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Has ANYONE heard from these people lately?


----------



## scootermafia

They did update their website.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Yep, and I didn't get an email. Did anybody else?


----------



## smolk

I did not hear anything from them. Tried to reclaim via A Better Business Bureau to no avail (they never responded and BBB is toothless). 
  Now looking into a class claim, which may be worth the expense.
  You cannot take money from trusting clients without delivering the goods. If you cannot deliver, then you need to refund. 
   
  As long as I had received a cable or my money, I would have been pretty much forgiving. But after paying AUGUST 9 2011 for absolutely nothing but an headache that's sadly no longer the case.


----------



## Aaron622

One side of my Ety replacement cable came off.  I've tried emailing Heli and the general email.  Has anyone been able to get in touch with Alex?  Is APureSound even still in business anymore?
   
  Thanks,
  Aaron


----------



## smolk

I would not pour money down the drain, which is a strong likelihood given this thread. If Alex changed his ways, I'd say so. He hasn't.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Has ANYONE heard from these guys? I'm still waiting for my cable, nearly a year later


----------



## Girls Generation

Alex is actively posting in forums this very month regarding his $60,000 Lotus Exige sports car.  Apparently, his big concern right now is which high-performance battery to install in his car. *sigh*


----------



## purk

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Alex is actively posting in forums this very month regarding his $60,000 Lotus Exige sports car.  Apparently, his big concern right now is which high-performance battery to install in his car. *sigh*


 
   
  How about a link to where he posted?  I don't understand why a guy of his character has turned into into this.


----------



## vcoheda

alex is a very stand up guy. i have had numerous transactions with him, all perfect. i don't understand how this could have happened.


----------



## Girls Generation

In 2006:
   
http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/archive/index.php/t-131762.html
   
  As proof that TTZip is Alex, keep in mind his username here at Head-fi is [AK]Zip and here he is in the m3forum posting as TTZip while linking to apuresound.com where he has some files hosted.
   
   
  Here he is now in 2012 with a Lotus:
   
  http://www.lotustalk.com/forums/f321/deka-etx20l-etx14-116825/


----------



## Steve Eddy

Well, at least anyone thinking of taking him to court knows he has at least one asset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## nnotis

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> alex is a very stand up guy. i have had numerous transactions with him, all perfect. i don't understand how this could have happened.


 
  I also had nothing but positive transactions with Alex before my most recent one.  That's why I find all this so strange.  I did try and request my money back through Paypal.  But any transaction older than 40 days cannot be recalled.  Still, it may be worth doing simply to document complaints.


----------



## arvinino

Hi everyone, I finally registered a Head-Fi user account just for this thread.
  It was over a year ago when I paid them the money for an ER-4P cable through Paypal.
  It was Heli whom I was having an email conversation with, and since I've asked them to post the cable to me at Australia, I was been very patient.
  I am pretty busy most of the time, so I put this behind my mind for months, but my emails to either Heli or Alex was not responded at all.
  I tried every email addresses on their website, but nobody ever reply me with an update or explanation.
  I've paid $184.50 to alex@apuresound.com through Payapl, but it had been quite a while, can anyone help me or let me know what should I do?
   
  Thanks so much!!
  Darrell


----------



## nnotis

Derrell, unfortunately you're in the same situation as the rest of us.  There's no way to get our money back.  Alex has legally stolen it.


----------



## Quinto

Apuresound website is still open for 'business'........


----------



## n3rdling

I intended to keep this in private between Alex and myself but his lack of a response has forced me to bring it public.  
   
  I had a bass light R10 that suddenly developed an issue whereby sound wouldn't come out of one channel.  Alex has a reputation as the go-to guy for opening up R10s (a fragile process).  I talked to him both on the phone and in PM on another headphone forum about the issue and he believed that there was a possibility the driver was still intact and there could have simply been a cold solder joint where the cable meets the driver.  Either way requires disassembling the R10 to examine and fix.  Alex seemed like a very nice guy and was actually willing to do it for free (long story but there was a prior issue between me and another HF member regarding this R10 that Alex was somewhat involved in and I believe Alex felt sorry for me), and would just charge me for materials should I need a new cable if the driver was fine.  He seemed like a very nice guy over the phone FWIW.  I decided to send them to him last November.  I haven't gotten them back to this day.  
   
  I have tried to contact Alex via the following in that time period:
  PM on HF
  PM on another headphone forum
  3 different e-mails
  2 different phone numbers
  The voicemails to both of those phone numbers
  I've had Jude try to contact him to no avail
  I've had Currawong try to contact him to no avail
   
  It is clear he's not going to respond.  I do have confirmation from the post office's internal system saying that the item was delivered.  If anybody can help me out or has advice, please PM me (in case he's lurking this thread).


----------



## purk

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> I intended to keep this in private between Alex and myself but his lack of a response has forced me to bring it public.
> 
> I had a bass light R10 that suddenly developed an issue whereby sound wouldn't come out of one channel.  Alex has a reputation as the go-to guy for opening up R10s (a fragile process).  I talked to him both on the phone and in PM on another headphone forum about the issue and he believed that there was a possibility the driver was still intact and there could have simply been a cold solder joint where the cable meets the driver.  Either way requires disassembling the R10 to examine and fix.  Alex seemed like a very nice guy and was actually willing to do it for free (long story but there was a prior issue between me and another HF member regarding this R10 that Alex was somewhat involved in and I believe Alex felt sorry for me), and would just charge me for materials should I need a new cable if the driver was fine.  He seemed like a very nice guy over the phone FWIW.  I decided to send them to him last November.  I haven't gotten them back to this day.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm very sorry to hear about this man.  Have you seek help from the Texas head-fiers yet?  Alex used to be quite active on several Texas Austin meet and the member there might be able to help you out.  Some might know where he lives.


----------



## n3rdling

I don't really know any TX HFers.     I already know where he lives, I shipped the R10 to his house.


----------



## scootermafia

I would not recommend confronting him in person.


----------



## IPodPJ

scootermafia said:


> I would not recommend confronting him in person.




Why the hell not? He has every right to confront him in person. If someone stole something of mine with that value they would damn sure receive a personal visit.

I don't know how all of you have had so much restraint, or why.


----------



## paradoxper

Violence solves nothin'! Just take your mugging lying down...


----------



## scootermafia

Dude owns some serious guns.


----------



## IPodPJ

paradoxper said:


> Violence solves nothin'! Just take your mugging lying down...




Who said anything about violence first of all? And no, no one should take their "mugging lying down." This isn't $10 or $20 you're talking about.

If it were me I'd fly there and bring the cops along with me. Simple as that. A plane ticket is a lot cheaper than a pair of R10.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Who said anything about violence first of all? And no, no one should take their "mugging lying down." This isn't $10 or $20 you're talking about.
> If it were me I'd fly there and bring the cops along with me. Simple as that. A plane ticket is a lot cheaper than a pair of R10.


 
  Oh dude, you missed the sarcasm. Man, I need to work on my material and my delivery. 
   
   
  Seems like the plan is simple enough, so who's gonna carry it out?
   
  Or you could give him more time, ya know, to spend all that money he's taken.
   
  It'd be nice to see some justice being dealt..for once...


----------



## scootermafia

Lawyers of head-fi, assemble.  We gotta get n3rdling his R10s back.  Or die trying...


----------



## IPodPJ

scootermafia said:


> Lawyers of head-fi, assemble.  We gotta get n3rdling his R10s back.  Or die trying...




What about the tens of thousands from the other customers? They deserve justice, too.


----------



## mikaltch

interesting how when you google "apuresound", this complaint thread no longer shows up as one of the top results. Its now bumped all the way down and out of sight by apuresound's own website stuff. I wonder if they did some kind of URL trickery to flood this thread further down so that no one sees it? Any thoughts?


----------



## purk

If Alex has no intention of getting more business or fill orders, why does his website still up?  Is he trying to do more damage?  Single Power site was pulled 4 years ago.


----------



## scootermafia

I can confirm he isn't taking new orders, to my knowledge.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I can confirm he isn't taking new orders, to my knowledge.


 
  Can you confirm if he's still kept people's money?


----------



## hiyu64

Wow, this is sickening.  I was just about to buy lcd2 cables from them a week ago after finding them to have very good pricing, but didn't pull the trigger.  Their website is running which means they're still playing the hosting bills at least, so they're up to something.  Glad I found this thread, will not buy from them ever.  Sorry for everyone's loss.  Head-Fi really needs a sticky for blacklisted/untrustworthy dealers.


----------



## Audiophile_Apprentice

Has anyone heard from these people? They stole $200 from me.


----------



## Lenni

I think apuresound is enjoying his new found way to make easy money...
   
  just sit at home and wait for the money, goods rolling in...
   
  I would not be surprised if he has set up more than one site doing the same scams.
   
  who says crime doesn't pay.


----------



## rgs9200m

Is there anyone out there who could modify an Apuresound cable by shortening it and maybe changing the amp connection from dual 3-pin to single 4-pin xlr? (It's for a Senn hd650.)
 It works fine and sounds nice.


----------



## Quinto

wow their website still up for business?


----------



## fhuang

Quinto said:


> wow their website still up for business?



i want to know too


----------



## rgs9200m

APS is long gone.


----------



## fhuang

rgs9200m said:


> APS is long gone.




Sad

Thanks for the info


----------

